# Are these amount of miles high for a sled?



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Im looking at a 2000, polaris 600. I know what to check on them, compression, etc.........

But what I was wondering, is when does a snowmobile start to go down hill. It was ridden in the up, with lots of snow. This sled has 4500 miles on it. If everything checks out good, should I go for it, or go for a lower mileage sled. What are your experiences.

Brian


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm no mechanic, but 4500 miles isn't "too" high. Mine has over 8000 and is a 96. Compression only tells part of the story. I don't know too much about Polaris sleds, are the cylinders lined? Has the motor been rebuilt? Check the bogies and other parts of the suspension because those will/can have a bit of wear with those miles even on good snow.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

What is the selling price ? Check clutches, slides, anything that is a wear item. I would ask about rebuilds, piston replacements, etc. also.


----------



## backlash503 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've found that polaris makes a pretty bullet proof sled and i've seen alot that will still bring the pain at 8,000+ miles!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

UP riding can involve a lot of long, straight, steady high speed trails that can be actually easier on a sled than banging it around the short, stop and go bumpy and twisty trails of the lower. Being its a 2000 it could be anywere from 5 to 7 years old, all depends on when it bought. That would put the average miles per year/season as low as 650 to as high as 900. Thats not a lot for most sled heads. I've got friends that put that many miles (4500) on a new sled in one winter! Compression will give you some idea about the engine. Look for leaking shocks, loose steering linkage and wear/tears on the track. If its been studded look for "pull outs" that will greatly deminish the life of the track. Stuff like slides, suspension/bogie wheels, belt and shocks are all things that can be considered maintainance items on a sled of that age. The hardest thing to see with out doing some disassembly would be the clutch bushings, ramps and rollers. A good way to figure if your getting a good deal is look at the physical shape of the sled, compare the price of that one v/s a new one, figure in a few $$$ for maintainance, how much your going to use it and go from there.  Good Luck!

BTW - I've found that although Polaris doesnt make the fastest, best riding or the most stylin sled they do seem to make a pretty dependable one. If this one's been taken care of and not beat to H*LL it'll last a good while longer.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmm....I think I'm the only parade rainer here.

I wouldn't buy it. Here are the reasons with trying to leave my own brand of choice out of this. But there are things to look at besides my opinion, shape of the sled, and cost especially.


-That age Polaris was known for 2 potential problems. 
1. Electrical system issues (my dad's burned down with less than 200 miles)
2. Clutch issues. My mom's spit the clutch out the side less than 400 miles.
-Mileage really isn't bad........but!!!! a 2 stroke does have limited shelf life. That sled if ridden well like said will probably get several thousand miles, maybe as much as 6000 if babied.
-Yes there are a lot of straightaways in the UP, but for the most part there are plenty of twisties up here. Up has nothing to do with this sled other than slide wear (30$). Besides, motor revving is terrible on a 2 stroker without some feathering of the throttle. I'd rather have a motor go through the RPMS on the twisties. Keeping it tacked all the time blows them up, whether you like it or not.
-If the motor has EVER been opened don't buy it.
-If it needs all wheels or bearings replaced cost is gonna be high
-Time for possible shock recharge depending on how rode.

Good sides to this sled could be the cost, if in good condition and you KNOW how it was rode, that's a plus. If you know the guy and it's been ridden hard, pass on it.

Sorry, like I said, i'm the only rain on the parade here, but COST is everything on a sled like that. 1999's - 2002 at this point are a dime a dozen and that should be the second factor to shape and how ridden.


----------



## yooper-4-hire (Oct 25, 2005)

I am a die hard Polaris fan. Had a few.
Is it a triple? Three Cylindar If so , buyer beware. I've had two triples and thay tend to be headaches. Once the engine starts to take a poop they arnt worth a penny.

Now. I bought a 700XC in 2002 that was a 98 model with 5K miles on it, rode it hard for 2 years and very fast. Traded in last year for a new Fusion and got more on the trade in than I paid for it. Somthin said there. Take care of em, and they will pay off when it is time to retire them. She had 7800 miles when I traded her in and cylinders were still strong, heat in each was within norm's and body in great shape.
Polaris makes a great product. Except for the 900 Fusions taht rattle your teeth out.

My new one is a 600Ho and I hope she takes care of me as long as I take care of her.

Kelly blue book on the web is a great place to start to see if your getting the right ballpark.
good luck


----------

